
Gene mutation eliminates pain and enables healing without scarring - warent
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/health/healing-powers-no-pain-mutant-gene-scotland-a8842836.html
======
warent
Oh this is a duplicate of:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19512668](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19512668)

